# Missing Forum Members



## Little_Lisa (Dec 12, 2005)

Is there someone you miss? Tell them in here and maybe they'll come out of hiding.

I have been missing Nicolet for awhile now! Where is she? I hope she's okay.

I miss Rosie and her words of wisdom. Where are you woman?!

I miss playing games with the Jennifers, **Jen** and lovesboxers.

I miss my sweet lollipop.

Come back to us!!


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmm, not sure about Nicolet or the 2 Jennifers.. Maybe their just busy coming up to Christmas??

Rosie is real busy with work at the mo as far as I know. She pops on whenever she gets a chance. Hopefully that will change soon!


----------



## Leony (Dec 12, 2005)

I miss them too!

The upcoming holiday will keep some of us busy for a while, I guess.


----------



## phoenix461 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi ladies - sorry - was off this w/end in Los Angeles with my best friend. I took her the two new Stila Winter Bloom palettes (Ice Plums and Fire Bloom) and took her shopping at the Santa Anita mall for a couple MAC brushes, loose powder, blush and 3 l/s.

Lisa - I had a little Chihuahua on my flight. Her name is Angel and what a little love.

Hi Lau and Leony!! It's good to be missed!

That's it for traveling (for December) - well that's what I say right now.


----------



## Leony (Dec 12, 2005)

Yay, Rosie!

You're so sweet to do that!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 12, 2005)

I miss seeing Ashley around (PinkRibbons) she had great FOTD's and was great to chat with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Welcome back Rosie! You had a few busy weekends recently with all your travelling!


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

She was a sweetie!


----------



## Geek (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, I miss Greeklatina and Pink Ribbons!! There are a few others that I miss, but they haven't been on here for a long time and no one would know them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## KittyM (Dec 12, 2005)

I have also thought about a few that i haven`t seen in a while!

Kerri an lilyindavis used to post a lot some time ago, but I haven`t seen them lately.It might be just me, because I haven`t checked every post.

And remember Viva Diva who got a job at MAC.She might be busy with her new job!


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah there are lots of girls missing but these things happen. Members come and go all the time. We'd love if everyone stayed though!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 12, 2005)

Xoffender, where are you?


----------



## Geek (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah, Xoffender and Tricks&amp;Tecniques


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 12, 2005)

You're such a sweetheart, Rosie! Glad ya had a good time in Los Angeles and i'm glad you're back!

Yeah, I miss Greeklatina and Xoffender, too!


----------



## Andi (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome back, Rosie :icon_bigg

I miss Violet (and her FOTDs of course), but she hasnÂ´t posted in AGES.

also

Wongy

Keoaloha

Ashley (PinkRibbons), whoÂ´ll hopefully be back more often next sememster

Michelle (Kissesarecandy)

oh, and I also wanted to say that IÂ´m glad that Gwen (nydoll23) is on here more often now...she was "gone" for a while, so IÂ´m even more happy to have her back!!!

also I wished that my german ladies Diana (Midgard) and Sabrina (SabrinaGermany) would post more often.

same goes for Anya1976

I think thatÂ´s it, sorry if I forgot someone :icon_redf


----------



## Jen (Dec 12, 2005)

Kim, I miss these 3 too! I also miss Tracey...she had moved to Florida...what was her screen name? something about makeup in it????


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Tracey's back again Jen! Well i saw her posting a few days ago but she moved house yeah so she didnt have much free time on her hands like before..

I miss all the old mods too. Shoey, KeaLoha, Wongy, Harley, Ali, Cali, KagesCupotea etc..!


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 12, 2005)

So where are you going in January?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phoenix461 (Dec 12, 2005)

Eva - you are so bad! Jamaica (to visit my Dad) in mid January and Miami Beach the last week of January - to lay on the beach and relax. Hey - I still have 19 days left in December.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 12, 2005)

I forgot Emmy! I know she's busy with the new baby but I still miss her :icon_love


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 12, 2005)

Lovely!

I could use some "relaxing on the beach"-time as well, after my exams... But a day (in February) in Cologne will have to do. And some shopping-therapy in Antwerp on Friday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Have fun on all your trips, travelling rocks!


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 12, 2005)

I remember SHERIDAN. She was really nice. I got a PM from her a few weeks ago, but she has disappeared again. I liked her.

PinkRibbons is gone too.. where do these people go?


----------



## Andi (Dec 12, 2005)

aww how could one not love you, Char? :icon_bigg

we all love you, you are doing a FANTASTIC job as a supermod, and now a junior admin...what does that mean exactly btw. I always meant to ask


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Aw Char! You know i love you.. I miss talking to them, thats all!


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

She's a mini-me version of T! LOL!


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 12, 2005)

lol, it means that when tony is gone *insert crying here* charms will take over! lol


----------



## Nicolet (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh, my god...I have been missing MU so much!!! I started working again around the end of October. I'm still a "full-time" stay-at-home mommy, but my old boss called me and made me an offer I couldn't refuse! Initially, I agreed to work about 20 hours a week, but there are some weeks that I'm clocking in close to 40. It's a challenge, but I really am able to work around the kids (well kind of). I used to be a Technical Recruiter, in a previous life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, and I'm back into it again. It's great to be making money again, and have something that I feel is really my own. But, I don't have any free time whatsoever. Between work, taking care of the kids and Christmas, I have been going loco. However, I realize now that all work and no play will have me burn out asap, so I am definitely going to take my MU breaks and chat with my MU gals more often!

I was so surprised to see that I was actually mentioned in this thread..it brought tears to my eyes (sniff). You are all so sweet.

:icon_love

I missed you guys!!!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 13, 2005)

I miss Pauline,i havent heard from her in two months,i think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phoenix461 (Dec 13, 2005)

Eva - I'll come with you to Antwerp if you promise we can go diamond shopping and you pay!


----------



## Nicolet (Dec 13, 2005)

Charmaine,

I missed seeing your pretty face!! Things have sure changed around here! The site looks so cool! I love it.

Also, one thing I noticed is that I can't directly reply to someone's post, right? I mean I tried to "reply" to your post, but there isn't a button/icon anymore. Well, at least I didn't see it...maybe I'm just too exhausted.

Anyway, I will definitely make an effort to check in with my Mut girls more often.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Nicole... glad to see you around here. When are we going to Ulta?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There is tons that I miss but I am glad for those who have signed up.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 13, 2005)

It's good to see ya here, Nicole! You've been missed!


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 13, 2005)

Lol, I'm only a poor student  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL, go ahead Tony you can say thier names :0)

I left for a while then came right back :0)


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2005)

Welcome back Nicole! That's fab that you're back working again and loving it.. BUT you need MU time too as you said yourself! LOL :icon_chee


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 13, 2005)

Yeah, wonder what happened to Pauline?


----------



## Laura (Dec 13, 2005)

Pauline kinda comes and goes all the time! She's hear for a few weeks and then disappears for a few months and comes back again! I havent seen her online since the petition for the Mature Ladies Forum


----------

